# Tbol only cycle, my plan .. Opinions please?



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, been on the boards for a while and after doing sme research on Tbol think I'm going to go for it.

Looks like most of the gains are kept after PCT.

I plan on running it like this, with milk thistle throughout:

Week 1: 20 mg a day

Week 2: 30 mg a day

Week 3: 40 mg a day

Week 4-7: 60mg a day

PCT for 4 weeks of nolva.

Opinions appreciated?

Thanks

Chel


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Tbol is a steroid like any other - you need clomid for PCT (at least) - nolva will do nothing other than keep you from getting gyno.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

dont taper just go straight in with 60mg mate


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks thereisnoexit, will invest in some clomid, haven't done much research on Clomid TBH, is it something that I'd have to get from a source too? I know online chemists sell Nolva.

CJones thanks mate, was thinking of hitting it straight, thought easing myself would be better though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Why Tbol its [email protected]???

Better off with dbol or stanz or even anavar

Anything really except that!!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I've not bothered with Nolva with my PCT and just ran Clomid.

1 week in to PCT and no sides at all. also no weight / strength loss to note really

Straight in with 60mgs mate, orals are a short cycle so get as much out of them as possible. keep your training intense and diet spot on and you should see nice gradual gains with the Tbol.

Good luck mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Why Tbol its [email protected]???
> 
> Better off with dbol or stanz or even anavar
> 
> Anything really except that!!!!


For you maybe JW, I saw a 8kg gain in 7 weeks.

But, couldn't comment on dbol or anything else. perhaps I would have seen better results with them.

Who knows, I was certainly happy with the Tbol


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

thereisnoexit said:


> Tbol is a steroid like any other - you need clomid for PCT (at least) - nolva will do nothing other than keep you from getting gyno.


Nolva also moderately increases LH and FSH. So if you can't handle the sides of clomid, nolva is a good alternative.

@chelios

Don't taper, just start with 60mg ED atleast. PCT of 3 weeks is sufficient.

I don't advocate oral-only cycles anyways, but if you don't want to inject, oh well, it's ok.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Why Tbol its [email protected]???
> 
> Better off with dbol or stanz or even anavar
> 
> Anything really except that!!!!


Haha, guess it's different for every individual mate? Reason I'm not into the look of Dbol is because the bloat it gives, to people I know who have taken it, also it all goes after cycle right?



CJones said:


> I've not bothered with Nolva with my PCT and just ran Clomid.
> 
> 1 week in to PCT and no sides at all. also no weight / strength loss to note really
> 
> ...





CJones said:


> For you maybe JW, I saw a 8kg gain in 7 weeks.


Thanks mate. The reason Tbol attracts to me is because it seems to have quite keepable gains, anavar also attracts.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CJones said:


> For you maybe JW, I saw a 8kg gain in 7 weeks.


You would have got more with dbol or stanz

Tbol chemically has hardly any anabolic properties, and v high doses are needed for even smallest results..

1st cycles always have biggest impact, its a shame you wasted yours with tbol...

But hey, just here giving my lowly opinion, obviously you guys do what u want


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

chelios said:


> thanks thereisnoexit, will invest in some clomid, haven't done much research on Clomid TBH, is it something that I'd have to get from a source too? I know online chemists sell Nolva.
> 
> CJones thanks mate, was thinking of hitting it straight, thought easing myself would be better though.


Typically it is yes -slightly more available in the UK since its not got a class(? not 100% about this). The reason you need it is that your testes (especially on 60mg) will shut down and the tbol will be aromatised to estrogen in your body(think this is the case with tbol?) and estrogen has a negative effect on the hpta (it tells the testes not to produce).

Clomid binds to the estrogen receptors in the body (telling it you dont need any more) so it lowers estro levels which provides the incentive for the brain to signal the testes to start working....

That's in all intents and purposes a very short explanation and there are better explanations and well thought out protocols on the board look out for posts by hackskii.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> Nolva also moderately increases LH and FSH. So if you can't handle the sides of clomid, nolva is a good alternative.
> 
> @chelios
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, this will be my first bit of gear at almost 22 years old, pretty good diet, hard training too, not ready for needles yet.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> You would have got more with dbol or stanz
> 
> Tbol chemically has hardly any anabolic properties, and v high doses are needed for even smallest results..
> 
> ...


Cheers for that


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

chelios said:


> Haha, guess it's different for every individual mate? Reason I'm not into the look of Dbol is because the bloat it gives, to people I know who have taken it, also it all goes after cycle right?
> 
> Thanks mate. The reason Tbol attracts to me is because it seems to have quite keepable gains, anavar also attracts.


No, water retention does occur, can be controlled (if suffer) with a serm or AI and TBH if got a decent clean diet, bloat will be minimal....

Less bloat with tbol is because it does not really do much

Anavar would be a far far superior choice, highly anabolic, very big strength gains no water retention

Super awesome at 100mg day:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

thereisnoexit said:


> Typically it is yes -slightly more available in the UK since its not got a class(? not 100% about this). *The reason you need it is that your testes (especially on 60mg) will shut down and the tbol will be aromatised to estrogen in your body(think this is the case with tbol?)* and estrogen has a negative effect on the hpta (it tells the testes not to produce).
> 
> Clomid binds to the estrogen receptors in the body (telling it you dont need any more) so it lowers estro levels which provides the incentive for the brain to signal the testes to start working....
> 
> That's in all intents and purposes a very short explanation and there are better explanations and well thought out protocols on the board look out for posts by hackskii.


 :confused1: Dont think so bud, in fact I dont think Tbol aromatises at all


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Sentiment is the same as the other posters however.. learn how to pin test... you'll feel great make better gains and put your body through less strain.. but its entirely up to yourself of course.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

thereisnoexit said:


> Typically it is yes -slightly more available in the UK since its not got a class(? not 100% about this). The reason you need it is that your testes (especially on 60mg) will shut down and the tbol will be aromatised to estrogen in your body(think this is the case with tbol?) and estrogen has a negative effect on the hpta (it tells the testes not to produce).
> 
> Clomid binds to the estrogen receptors in the body (telling it you dont need any more) so it lowers estro levels which provides the incentive for the brain to signal the testes to start working....
> 
> That's in all intents and purposes a very short explanation and there are better explanations and well thought out protocols on the board look out for posts by hackskii.


Pretty good explanation that summarises it's use, I'll look foruther into it, thanks!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

CJones said:


> :confused1: Dont think so bud, in fact I dont think Tbol aromatises at all


im pretty sure tbol does not aromatise lol, i will be happy to be proven wrong though.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

jw007 said:


> No, water retention does occur, can be controlled (if suffer) with a serm or AI and TBH if got a decent clean diet, bloat will be minimal....
> 
> Less bloat with tbol is because it does not really do much
> 
> ...


Rather take tbol than dbol with an AI. Dbol is for more than 80% dependent on it's estrogen conversion for it's anabolic properties, dbol is a weak androgen.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Are A.I's illegal as roids are?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

chelios said:


> Are A.I's illegal as roids are?


In the Netherlands they are, guess they are as well in the UK. Clomid is a SERM btw.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> In the Netherlands they are, guess they are as well in the UK. Clomid is a SERM btw.


Ahh right thanks. I want to be safe as possible, so I'll take Clomid and Nolva both for 21 days post cycle?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

chelios said:


> Ahh right thanks. I want to be safe as possible, so I'll take Clomid and Nolva both for 21 days post cycle?


Yes 3 weeks. It's a very mild cycle, wouldn't recommend running both. Personally I would just use nolva, I hate the clomid sides..


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Running 80mg tbol ED.

Would recommend 60mg or 80mg ED.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Cheers guys, everyone's input is appreciated. When I do run it, will be 60mg ED.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

A friend in the know, suggested I take Arimidex during my course, and Nolva after, said to leave Clomid out. Opinions on that?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

chelios said:


> A friend in the know, suggested I take Arimidex during my course, and Nolva after, said to leave Clomid out. Opinions on that?


Arimidex during a tbol course?? That's stupid, tbol does *not* aromatise. An AI is absolutely unnecessary. Well nolva or clomid your choice. More people tend to experience more sides from clomid.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

chelios said:


> A friend in the know, suggested I take Arimidex during my course, and Nolva after, said to leave Clomid out. Opinions on that?


He aint in the know mate :confused1:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Just wanted second opinion. Thanks guys. I want to avoid as much sides as possible, plus, I do not want gyno!! Cheers guys.

BTW, thinking of Lixus labs.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Instead of me starting a whole new thread, what's people's opinions of Tbol with a fairly low/restricted carb diet, say 200g a day, obviously fats around 50-70g and protein will be at around 250g per day from food and shakes.

I want to avoid putting fat on, for the sake of my football.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

That's 2430 kcal in total. That's pretty low. You want to gain muscle right? Bulk up.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> That's 2430 kcal in total. That's pretty low. You want to gain muscle right? Bulk up.


Yeah I do want to gain muscle, but as lean as possible.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Someone suggested I chuck in some test E once a week with Tbol only, opinions? 5 weeks!


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

You want to run the tbol for 5 weeks, or the test enth? Test enth for 5 weeks is stupid. Better would be:

1-10 test enth 500mg EW

1-4 tbol >60 mg ED


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> You want to run the tbol for 5 weeks, or the test enth? Test enth for 5 weeks is stupid. Better would be:
> 
> 1-10 test enth 500mg EW
> 
> 1-4 tbol >60 mg ED


Tbol 5 weeks mate not the test, just wanted an opinion on it.

I was suggested that, test e for 8-10 weeks, along with the Tbol which will obviously finish first.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, going to do some more research on test e, what gains should I see using test e if In comparison to if i never used it?

Cheers


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Should have my lixus labs Tbol on friday, 200 tabs, going to run 60mg ED for 4 weeks, clean diet, not a major bulk, want to stay pretty lean.

Going to run Tbol only, no test this time.

Expect 5 pounds of solid gain, I hope!

Just hope I don't get Gyno.

Also I'll be running Nolva PCT, 20mg EG for 2 weeks along with some milk thistle throughout, just to be safe,


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

You won't get gyno, milk thistle is useless, 4 weeks is too short, 60mg is a bit low for tbol only, a PCT of 2 weeks is half a PCT.

I hope that answered some questions for ya.


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

you cant get gyno on tbol it doesnt arommatise...Im pritty sure anyway


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok cheers guys.

Being my first ever cycle, don't want to go too heavy anyway.

Reason I chose 4 weeks straight at 60mg is because I was told after 4th-5th week it becomes pointless ...


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Suitelf11 said:


> You won't get gyno, milk thistle is useless, 4 weeks is too short, 60mg is a bit low for tbol only, a PCT of 2 weeks is half a PCT.
> 
> I hope that answered some questions for ya.





green19210 said:


> you cant get gyno on tbol it doesnt arommatise...Im pritty sure anyway


In theory...

I would have Nolva on hand just in case


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I gained 7kg on 60mg Ed for 7 weeks mate.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just so your aware, I got bad shin pumps from Tbol (you may not) - just thinking about your football.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

God Nolva will defo be on hand for the safe side.

CJones, been keeping tabs on your log mate, that's what's pushed me mor einto Tbol only, I was 90% there before, If I gain 4kg for 4-5 weeks at 60mg ED, I'll be happy. Well done on everything by the way, good to see your keeping gains!

Dagman, that's a worry, but seems it's rare circumstances? We get a 1 month break soon from football, so if worst comes to worst, lucky I have time to recover.

Thanks all!


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

chelios said:


> God Nolva will defo be on hand for the safe side.
> 
> CJones, been keeping tabs on your log mate, that's what's pushed me mor einto Tbol only, I was 90% there before, If I gain 4kg for 4-5 weeks at 60mg ED, I'll be happy. Well done on everything by the way, good to see your keeping gains!
> 
> ...


I believe shin pumps are very common on tbol. I also got them and that was just walking. Football would of been impossible. I have heard taurine can help so maybe look into that if you struggle.

I, like C Jones gained a fair bit (11lb after pct) so it can be effective.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> I believe shin pumps are very common on tbol. I also got them and that was just walking. Football would of been impossible. I have heard taurine can help so maybe look into that if you struggle.
> 
> I, like C Jones gained a fair bit (11lb after pct) so it can be effective.


Beat me to it God, they do seem very common on tbol - **** running for a ball


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shin pumps are very common on tbol yes. Taurine and potassium seem to help it, and drinking plenty of water.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I have a small puch of Taurine from My Protein that I have never used, so perhaps could work


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Just back from a game of 5 a side and my shins were fvcking killing me the whole game


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Mark j said:


> Just back from a game of 5 a side and my shins were fvcking killing me the whole game


**** man, have you tried taurine?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

My water inatke was 5 ltrs + each day whilst on Tbol and I didn't experience any shin pumps.

May have just been lucky or could have been the increased water intake.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

CJones said:


> My water inatke was 5 ltrs + each day whilst on Tbol and I didn't experience any shin pumps.
> 
> May have just been lucky or could have been the increased water intake.


Cheers mate, I consume around 3L of water a day, going to up it to 4, hope my gear comes by friday so I can start!


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

CJones said:


> My water inatke was 5 ltrs + each day whilst on Tbol and I didn't experience any shin pumps.
> 
> May have just been lucky or could have been the increased water intake.


I think it are your shorts, they're pure magic.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

http://img5.imageshack.us/im

These are what I got, heads up anyone? No hologram, sealed though. Heard lixus have no holograms on all packaging at the moment.

Thanks

They're small white tabs.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> im pretty sure tbol does not aromatise lol, i will be happy to be proven wrong though.


I am pretty sure your right as well, i thought that was one of the appeals of Tbol.


----------



## jsilva0519 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am currently running Tbol for 8 weeks have done cycles before. Running as follows:

Week. Dose

1. 10

2. 20

3. 30

4. 40

5. 40

6. 30

7. 20

8. 10

with this do I need both HCG n Clomid?

How much as well?



jw007 said:


> Why Tbol its [email protected]???
> 
> Better off with dbol or stanz or even anavar
> 
> Anything really except that!!!!


----------



## Mr Kraken (Aug 20, 2013)

60-100mg ED from the start for 8-12 wks depending in how hard you want to go, clomid for pct 3-4 wks


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you not best off with anavar? Does Tbol have labido effects?


----------

